
I'm a founder and a tech company approached me for a job. How should I respond? - danthe
I&#x27;m currently working on my own company but I&#x27;m also potentially open to getting a job.
A big tech company reached out to me by email (they likely sent out the email to many candidates) and I&#x27;m interested in learning more about the position. How do tech companies perceive a founder being open to leaving their company to join them, and what&#x27;s the best way to respond to their email?
======
serg_chernata
I say just be honest. Ask if they have any policies that forbid moonlighting
in case you want to run this on the side. Focus on the fact that what you're
hungry for are interesting problems to solve, not necessarily being your own
boss. Something along those lines.

------
doozy
Suggest an acquihire.

